# Supercard DStwo price went up



## wireles (Apr 8, 2010)

Yesterday i pre-orderd mine for the price of $31.95 USD (including shipment)

now, when i visite shoptemp i see the price went up to 40 USD (without shipment)

Does this price raise effect me in any way??


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 8, 2010)

The discount is over, glad I ordered mine in time


----------



## Danny600kill (Apr 8, 2010)

wireles said:
			
		

> Yesterday i pre-orderd mine for the price of $31.95 USD (including shipment)
> 
> now, when i visite shoptemp i see the price went up to 40 USD (without shipment)
> 
> Does this price raise effect me in any way??



No, you got the discount like many of us lucky tempers, you will not be affected

Edit: Oh yeh, I beat Ace


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 8, 2010)

If you ordered yours before the discount ended, its fine. That's the point of a temporary discount, anyone who ordered in that timeframe is golden.


----------



## wireles (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks that explains it, i wished i orderd one more tho  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ps. I just noticed the sticky that explained it all, damn so stupid of me


----------



## sekhu (Apr 8, 2010)

it will only affect you if you left the item in the shopping basket and didn't complete the purchase of your order. If completed it BEFORE the price went up you won't have to pay extra or anything and your discounted price will be what you paid for it. Correct me if I'm wrong, that's how most shops operate (ie. the price you see is the price you pay, except when it's an error on their part)


----------



## clegion (Apr 8, 2010)

yessss, i already preordered mine


----------



## Zmanattack (Apr 8, 2010)

Honestly this is weird to me. It was 30. Which i understand was the initial discount. 

Then it was 37

now it's 40.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 8, 2010)

Zmanattack said:
			
		

> Honestly this is weird to me. It was 30. Which i understand was the initial discount.
> 
> Then it was 37
> 
> now it's 40.


http://gbatemp.net/index.php?s=&showto...t&p=2739301

That should explain it.


----------



## impizkit (Apr 8, 2010)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> If you ordered yours before the discount ended, its fine. That's the point of a temporary discount, anyone who ordered in that timeframe is golden.



What if I placed it in the cart when it was $29.95 and it is still there? I can go all the way to paypal and the price doesnt change. Will I still get it at $29.95 or will I have to pay more?


----------



## inter4ever (Apr 8, 2010)

impizkit: I have just completed my Supercard order and it is indeed still 29.95$. Had it in the shopping cart for a while and paid by paypal with out any extra charges.


----------



## impizkit (Apr 8, 2010)

Will we have to pay more later though or will shoptemp honor the price paid? That is my question.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 8, 2010)

If you added it to your cart pre-price change, you'll still have that price. So that's all you'll ned to pay.


----------



## impizkit (Apr 8, 2010)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> If you added it to your cart pre-price change, you'll still have that price. So that's all you'll ned to pay.



Thanks Ace Gunman!


----------



## Anakir (Apr 8, 2010)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> If you added it to your cart pre-price change, you'll still have that price. So that's all you'll ned to pay.



What if I have it added to my cart as 29.95 and plan to purchase it in one month time from now. Maybe even buy 10 of them. Would that still be considered?


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 8, 2010)

Anakir said:
			
		

> Ace Gunman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No idea, I doubt they've had enough time to test that. But I doubt it, it likely expires after a period of time. I think the ability to keep something in your cart for a little while is just there way making sure you don't lose your order if you have to step away.


----------



## Indie (Apr 9, 2010)

This whole ShopTemp thing just gets worst and worst. Let's hope their isn't another "price adjustment" or "complaints from other retailers" that cause the price of this thing to go up even more on this site.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Apr 9, 2010)

Indie said:
			
		

> This whole ShopTemp thing just gets worst and worst. Let's hope their isn't another "price adjustment" or "complaints from other retailers" that cause the price of this thing to go up even more on this site.



Why not wait to see what other stores will be seling this for before bashing ShopTemp?  It's not going to go any higher than it is right now; if you didn't take advantage of the pre-order price, then you should've been paying more attention to the community.


----------



## Indie (Apr 9, 2010)

TM2-Megatron said:
			
		

> Indie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow...so because I was WORKING—you know what that is?—and wasn't able to listen to the tempcast, I'm now being told to "pay more attention to the community."  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Not to mention the whole email—that I assume went out to everyone—that said the discounted price was going to be offered, but pre-orders haven't started yet. Now, usually when something like that is said, they don't start the pre-orders mere hours after it's sent out, or if a website does do so, they at least have the courtesy to send out another email stating that they are doing so. You guys can make up all the excuses you want, but this whole grand opening for the shop and pre-orders for the supercard was handled in a very unprofessional way. Not exactly what you want when endorsing a new partnership in which you are trying to get your userbase to go to for their services.


----------



## lolzed (Apr 9, 2010)

Indie said:
			
		

> TM2-Megatron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=219557

I told the whole world,I wasn't even supposed to,be glad(me too) that the staff didn't care,it was kinda good for them too,I guess


----------



## Indie (Apr 9, 2010)

Did you send me an email like the first email had lead us on to believe we'd be getting one? Didn't think so. I'm sure some of the users appreciated you posted that, but again, for those of us in situations where we are not able to be on this site 24/7, it didn't help much.

One great feature of my phone is that it will retrieve emails. It unfortunately can't be set up to tell me when a podcast or thread has been started. My work doesn't allow for me to check the site every 5 minutes, or hell, even every 30 minutes, but had I gotten an email like I thought I would be, then I would have been able to know and get on at the proper time needed to get the discount.


----------



## gameguy95 (Apr 9, 2010)

lolzed said:
			
		

> Indie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn. just when i get my hopes up that wood r4 can make my r4 hold me over until i get a DS2, this happens


----------



## youga_88 (Apr 9, 2010)

Anyone know the initial price for Supercard DSTwo before discount?


----------

